# LYFT trying to be sneaky....



## Dekero (Sep 24, 2019)

LYFT you know you aweful sneaky... Trying to slip a FedEx forum run in by auto adding it to my que when I couldn't refuse it...

All the while Uber was paying the equivalent of 3-5x surge... and you thought we were gonna take that ride for chump change... well thanks to you your customer was left collecting dust on the curb outside the forum praying for another gullible driver to take his $10 pitance ride... it wasn't me.....nope I instead took a surge ride and got paid $18.37 to go 1.68 miles... Not even to mention the other 4 surge rides I caught after this one...

And shame on you for not allowing me to just cancel it for the rider.... That's a new low even for you guys...the app kept giving me an error when tryi g to cancel the added ride... 

LYFT seems to be writing the playbook on how to go out of business in the quickest way possible....


----------



## Hooray5Stars (Oct 28, 2019)

App error maybe? Or are they really not letting you decline rides out of your queue anymore? And you know you can turn that feature off, right? Mine's off, don't dump things in my queue I didn't have a chance to look at first.


----------



## Leea (Dec 18, 2017)

Dekero said:


> LYFT you know you aweful sneaky... Trying to slip a FedEx forum run in by auto adding it to my que when I couldn't refuse it...
> 
> All the while Uber was paying the equivalent of 3-5x surge... and you thought we were gonna take that ride for chump change... well thanks to you your customer was left collecting dust on the curb outside the forum praying for another gullible driver to take his $10 pitance ride... it wasn't me.....nope I instead took a surge ride and got paid $18.37 to go 1.68 miles... Not even to mention the other 4 surge rides I caught after this one...
> 
> ...


God I love how he posted the screenshots to prove his statement. I shouldn't need proof but I'm just so skeptical these days. You did the right thing leaving the Lyft customer. And yeah that was pretty dirty of Lyft


----------



## Coolpad_24 (Jun 18, 2019)

How is it driving Uber/Lyft in Memphis?


----------



## Dekero (Sep 24, 2019)

Coolpad_24 said:


> How is it driving Uber/Lyft in Memphis?


I have been doing it for about 18+ months. I have to say I have literally quit doing Lyft since they are no longer paying the surge rates they are charging the passengers. And thus screwing us... And it never fails when I take a Lyft ride I end up missing out on a strong Uber surge.

I have continued to learn the cycles this city takes... For instance...it almost always surges into the double digits downtown from 9pm-11pm, and again for around 12:30-1:30ish. Being down there with the app off and waiting till it peaks and then logging in is where the money is. There are a lot of little nuances like that ..that will greatly impact your income here...can't give all my secrets out... But I will say learning the surge cycles here is key.. other wise your chasing base rates all day.... I exceeded $200 in 3 hours due to surge just last nite. That's working smarter....

Good luck.


----------



## DriverMark (Jan 22, 2018)

We have the option here to decline auto-adds from Lyft now. But I guess it's not nation wide?



Dekero said:


> And shame on you for not allowing me to just cancel it for the rider.... That's a new low even for you guys...the app kept giving me an error when tryi g to cancel the added ride...


This happened to me last week, or sometime recent. I had a Lyft I wanted to cancel, and kept giving me a "network error". I took a better Uber ride, which was on my other phone. I eventually turn off the phone with Lyft on it. I've been wondering if that "network error" would have magically gone away had I arrived and picked up that customer.

When I turned on my phone and opened Lyft, the PAX had eventually cancelled.


----------



## Coolpad_24 (Jun 18, 2019)

Dekero said:


> I have been doing it for about 18+ months. I have to say I have literally quit doing Lyft since they are no longer paying the surge rates they are charging the passengers. And thus screwing us... And it never fails when I take a Lyft ride I end up missing out on a strong Uber surge.
> 
> I have continued to learn the cycles this city takes... For instance...it almost always surges into the double digits downtown from 9pm-11pm, and again for around 12:30-1:30ish. Being down there with the app off and waiting till it peaks and then logging in is where the money is. There are a lot of little nuances like that ..that will greatly impact your income here...can't give all my secrets out... But I will say learning the surge cycles here is key.. other wise your chasing base rates all day.... I exceeded $200 in 3 hours due to surge just last nite. That's working smarter....
> 
> ...


----------

